# I can't believe I'm posting this



## LeftCoast (Mar 22, 2013)

However I am happier than ever.


I found my diamond in the rough.

I am going to ask a girl to marry me.

A bit about her,
She's a farm girl from Oregon. She's everything I have ever wanted in a spouse. Sweet, witty, noble, curious, eager, an explorer, a great partner.
She grew up in in rural oregon and when her fathers farm was foreclosed she moved to seattle.
We met in seattle thorugh mutual friends. 
We hitchhiked the first day we met.
We lived in a van traveling the PNW for a year together.
We have had our hard
We have had our easy
She's strong enough to tame my wild side.
She brings calm to my recklessness.
She's the one I would dream about and never thought that I would cross paths with.
Looking back on then, I never thought we would be where we are now.
I love waking up with her.
She has an agricultural upbringing. We both want to own farm land and will pursue it.
She's the perfect partner.
And how she could stand me for this long I have no idea.
I am an ass, and have no idea what the hell she sees in me.
I'm thankful for her, as a whole, as a partner, as everything she prides herself in, everything she is is everything i drempt about and i was afraid of. She has seen me in my best and my worst.

A bit I am about me.

Left home at 13. juvenile probation, getting caught up with the law since i was a kid.
Escaped juvenile prison at age 14 and fled till i was 20 years old.
Traveled all over the states, been to Brazil, mexico, Guatemala, honduras, puerto rico.. been around the block and back again with a t shirt and stains.
She doesn't expect much of me, but I want to blwo her mind.

How could I really blow her mind.
Her favorite place in the Americas is Brookings Oregon. 

How can I blow her mind?

She loves the ocean and is very passionate and into documentary and literature.
She reads books galore, enjoys novels, fictions and true.
I want to make her know i'm sincere, leave a great story for our kids.
She likes Rainier beer and blonde ales.
She is into farming, but we both now live in Seattle in the urban core.
She has little ties with her family,
she's half apache,
i'm a white eurotrash descendant. 

she loves me regardless of my race and creed.

WHAT WOULD BE YOUR IDEA OF PURPOSING MARRIAGE?

tl;dr
how would you ask a girl to marry you?


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 22, 2013)

scavenger hunt!


----------



## Tude (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!! And yeah - that scavenger hunt sounds like it could be fun!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 22, 2013)

scavenger hunt sounds like an awesome plan. congrats man! Hope all works out for you both. also get her cake. everyone loves cake.


----------



## Noble Savage (Mar 22, 2013)

I cant believe you posted that either as a member in good standing of the lonely hearts club I'm now gonna have to poke my eyes out for reading it...Thanks!


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 22, 2013)

EphemeralStick said:


> scavenger hunt sounds like an awesome plan. congrats man! Hope all works out for you both. also get her cake. everyone loves cake.


 Perfect, 
Have "Will You Marry Me" written on a cake, at the end of a scavenger hunt.


----------



## Tude (Mar 22, 2013)

^^^

OH YES WHAT HE SAID!!!!


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 22, 2013)

with the ring in/on the cake


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 23, 2013)

brilliant! yes do this! and then you eat cake! man... now i want some cake....


----------



## wizehop (Mar 23, 2013)

Dude really fucked up right now so cant type much, but Id say something from your guys past, like around the time you met


----------



## LeftCoast (Mar 23, 2013)

Scavenger hunt would be itnerestedi. She is unfamiliar with all of the depths of Seattle where we currently reside. We do live together now.. hmmmm. there's so many ways to do it. I want to make it something she can laugh about and tell to anyone. Something sentimental, yet not too corny. I think I might do this  It will be fun.

This sounds really fun actually.

There's a lot of places nearby that played a big role when we lived in a van together. God that idea is great 

Wizehop, you got any feedback?


----------



## Noble Savage (Mar 23, 2013)

maybe make it a group thing, friends/family so she doesn't suspect...and block her ip address from this site so she doesn't see this thread...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 1, 2013)

Damn dude, that's awesome and very exciting. I'm super stoked for the two of you!


----------



## BurnReno (Apr 5, 2013)

~ that is precious man! I am fucking crying...I hope your lives are full of beauty!!!


----------

